# Necropolis Manor Announces - The Lab Cam!



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've finally finished cleaning up the basement enough to setup a decent work area for prop building this year. I had an old spare PC which I've setup down there with a web-cam where I'll be broadcasting live whenever I'm down in the lab working on a prop.

Those who were in chat late last night got a sneak peak of the cam (and some of my silliness with the built in cam features, hope I didn't traumatize anyone too much) when I first put it online.

The goal is to document and share my experiences as a Halloween enthusiast and fellow haunter, especially considering this is almost definitely our last year at this location.

In addition I plan on hooking up the cam outside on October 31st to record some of the fun. Kaoru will also be shooting footage that night with our handheld.

I plan to broadcast as early as this evening as I start doing some repairs and updates to Joe Rombie (my grave grabber). Probably after 8:00pm EST or so. Stay tuned and check back often to see what Terrormaster is up to in the labs.

Just head over to NecropolisManor.com and click on The Lab Cam from the main menu on the right.

-TM


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice set up. I wish I had so large a space to work. I have to move the cars from the garage to open up some work space.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

jaege said:


> Nice set up. I wish I had so large a space to work. I have to move the cars from the garage to open up some work space.


jaege, you have cars in your garage? Where are you going to put all your props when the two storage sheds fill up?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on cleaning up your basement. Can you come clean ours now?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

scareme said:


> jaege, you have cars in your garage? Where are you going to put all your props when the two storage sheds fill up?


Its a two and a half car garage, at least that is what the builder called it. Who has half a car?

Sorry, forgot where I was asking. Some of you likely HAVE half a car.

Anyway, it allows for a little extra storage, plus the big attic space, and some decent basement storage (just not enough room left over for building, since its a finished basement. Sawdust, paint and stray body parts are murder on the carpet.)

And, before I got HERE, I was a big believer in decorations that could be easily broken down. After perusing all of your props, my little fantasy world has been shattered.

I am already itching to build one of those wooden coffins that Doctorshadow shared with us. Big. Wood. Heavy. Hard to store. I want one.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@jaege, all of my woodwork takes place outside for that very reason. Whatever sawdust the shop vac doesn't get just gets swept into the yard.

I do have a coffin build planned this year if I can get the those pallets I have torn apart without killing myself. I may resort to picket fence pieces though if that doesn't work out. 

Maybe I can bring the laptop outside and rig up the webcam.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Show will be resuming shortly. Gonna record the second session (just figured out that feature) so anyone who missed it can catch it. I apologize for the lighting, the fluorescent is my main source of work light until I can get the light above the desk fixed. I got another lamp in the area I will try but I think that will make the glare a little worse.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Terror the labtop might be the only way to set up the web cam outside. That is IF you can get some decent light in the backyard while you do that. Ill be sure to let the graveyard chat know when your up and going.

Roxy, you should try cleaning your own basement!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Kaoru said:


> Roxy, you should try cleaning your own basement!


Now THAT'S a scary thought!:googly:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

We'll be broadcasting again tonight. Our official weekday broadcast time will be 10pm eastern time. The length will be open ended but run no longer than 2hrs (ie: till midnight for those who have a little trouble in the math department). 

I feel last night's show, while small, was pretty successful. I had a lot of fun doing it and felt it was slipping more into a show format instead of just watching me build. I found that to be a lot more fun actually and adds for a little sanity (at least I'm talking to someone other than the voices in my head).

Will be keeping things PG13 at the most so nudity (although that could be scary in and of itself) and I'll do my best not to throw around the f-bomb.

So tune in tonight to see me strip down Ella the FCG and have my way with her on the workbench.

Terromaster's Neighborhood - Episode 1 - Ella Comes Undone
Tuesday August 25th at 10pm eastern.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Terrormaster said:


> So tune in tonight to see me strip down Ella the FCG and have my way with her on the workbench.
> 
> Terromaster's Neighborhood - Episode 1 - Ella Comes Undone
> Tuesday August 25th at 10pm eastern.


*Kaoru hits Terror over his bald head* Don't make me have to go back there to kick your butt.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

this is cool!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

For those who missed the show... http://www.ustream.tv/Terrormaster/videos


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey, Thats a fun idea!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I might step down tonight for a bit and do a short show. Got some alterations I want to make to Ella inspired by Slickshills's Dead End Horrors design (or what little I could glimpse of it in their video). 

Perhaps next week I'll pick up some aluminum stock and build the crank system right.

Got a few sketches done as well including a new design by QoM called Alesica (gotta love the names seven year olds come up with). It's essentially a medusa type character but I've creeped her up a bit from the classic design (think female predator with serpents instead of dreads) wearing a robe and holding a staff.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

hmm i like your medusa/predator type idea good luck hope it comes out good ill try to catch your lil Lab Cam thing if i can when do you think youll film next?


----------

